# Close?



## Bell acres (Dec 26, 2018)

New here. I have been following the blogs for a long time though. My doe Bonnie is due sometime soon, we have about a 4 week window we aren't sure exactly when she was bred. She's been digging today and her utters are expanding, and she's hollowed out on her sides. Any ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She does look puffed up in the back. All you can do is keep an eye on her.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the goat spot forum
Is this your first kidding?
Hind end photos normal do not help us predict kidding time. there are too many variables in the natural way of things to tell.
But that is what makes kidding so much fun. It is the unpredictability the anticipation we all love.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Welcome to The Goat Spot. Happy Kidding. arty:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bell acres (Dec 26, 2018)

fivemoremiles said:


> Welcome to the goat spot forum
> Is this your first kidding?
> Hind end photos normal do not help us predict kidding time. there are too many variables in the natural way of things to tell.
> But that is what makes kidding so much fun. It is the unpredictability the anticipation we all love.


It's my first kidding that I'm aware of, she miscarried last year, we are guessing 4 weeks early. She never showed any signs she was pregnant so we were caught off guard. That was her first. We are guessing she was hit by our buck. Now I am incredibly overprotective and watch her like a hawk. I went ahead and separated them. She did bag up after she miscarried and we milked her enough to help her dry off. Her udders are about the same size now, but I'm not sure if that's a good comparison since she was so early last time. We are keeping her spoiled, which I'm sure she's enjoying. She's quite clingy now. I just checked on her, she's about the same as last night. Thank you everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome, glad you are here.

All you can do is watch her, happy kidding.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Welcome to TGS! I agree with everyone else. All you can do is watch and wait. I would say her udder has a bit more to grow, BUT I have had does not fill up until after they kid. Just watch her. Have you learned how to check ligaments? A lot of people use them as a way to tell if the goat is (usually) within 24hrs of kidding.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How is Bonnie? 

I would go ahead and give a selenium supplement if she hasn't had one recently! 

Hope the kidding goes very well and you have sweet healthy twin doelings.


----------



## Bell acres (Dec 26, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> How is Bonnie?
> 
> I would go ahead and give a selenium supplement if she hasn't had one recently!
> 
> Hope the kidding goes very well and you have sweet healthy twin doelings.


shes doing fine. Still waiting. Thank you for checking. Her minerals have selenium in them, does she need extra?

We put a video camera up in the barn so we can watch her. It's helped me with my anxiousness. She's been pretty restless, but her belly is big for her and can't be comfortable.

Thank you for the well wishes, twin doelings sound awesome!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The majority of herds need some additional selenium in addition to their minerals. It prevents weak newborns , white muscle disease, and helps milk production. If you have a vet you normally use, perhaps check with them to see if they recommend and will give you a Bo-Se injection for her.


----------



## Bell acres (Dec 26, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> The majority of herds need some additional selenium in addition to their minerals. It prevents weak newborns , white muscle disease, and helps milk production. If you have a vet you normally use, perhaps check with them to see if they recommend and will give you a Bo-Se injection for her.


We don't have a vet, but a few goat farms down the road, I'll check with them to see if they use. Thank you!

I got her out and walked her pretty good today and cleaned her pen. She was being pretty silly and playful. Playing with rake makes it difficult to clean  she didn't seem to like the chickens in her pen, she was chasing them off. That's unusual for her. She usually enjoys their company.

We are expecting a pretty good snow in a few days, so I'm assuming she's waiting on that to have her babies. Ha!

Her ligs seem to be moving down, not sure if that means anything, but they were harder to find today (I'm assuming that I'm feeling for them correctly).

We just keep watching and waiting....


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh yes, the barometric pressure change before a good blizzard triggers them all!


----------



## Bell acres (Dec 26, 2018)

Just a quick update, still waiting but have seen a huge change in her udder today!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Bell acres said:


> Just a quick update, still waiting but have seen a huge change in her udder today!


Ooo lookin good!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like you're in the home stretch! Shouldn't be too terribly long now. Happy kidding!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

These last couple weeks to last few days go SO slow!!! I feel like their pregnancy has gone by quick, but now that I have one due in 12-15 days, it's dragging on lol. Even my kids are like "we're ready for babies!! I wish it was just 1 day left" LOL


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

The last 2-3 weeks of a goat's pregnancy always feels longer than the previous 4+ months combined! (embarrassed)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Happy Kidding! Keep us posted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Bell acres (Dec 26, 2018)

I have a quick question. She’s been stomping with her front legs all morning. I’ve never seen her do that before. She’s also doing this strange stretching thing, not arching her back but making herself longer. Is that normal?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hard to say. Yawning is normal when preparing; it is of course laborious. Panting and sweating also, of course to a reasonable degree.

Scratching straw is very normal, but stomping? Normally that is a behaviour when feeling threatened. Can it be that she feels threatened? Any sign of a carnovic nearby?

Or could it be, that she wants to be alone when doing this hard and dangerous work, many goats want solitude when labouring. This is when a camera comes in so handy!

GOOD LUCK!! And, I almost forgot, welcome here!


----------



## Bell acres (Dec 26, 2018)

The only thing I can think of that feels threatened is the buck. He’s been acting crazy the last few days. We moved him out of the barn since he kept trying to jump her pen. He’s been very vocal about not liking the move. He has his own shelter now completely out of her sight, but she can still hear him. He’s normally pretty docile but he charged us and is not being friendly anymore. Couldn’t risk her or our safety. I’m pretty bruised up from just getting him out of the barn into the other grazing field


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Stretching is normal. She is likely positioning babies. Mine normally do that 1-5 day before they kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stomping is strange, I usually see that when bugs are bothering them.
But it may just be she is uncomfortable? Not sure.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

It happens that the buck mistakes the kidding smells for a heat. But so early? This case seems to be a bit of a mystery.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The last couple of months, some Does can have a smell to them and confuse the buck. But it is not a good idea, to have the buck in with them at that point.


----------



## Bell acres (Dec 26, 2018)

Well, we are still waiting 

Not much in changes, udder is still growing. Her tail is looking different today. I can’t get her to stand still for a pic while I’m out there, tries licking my phone every time I have it out. Here’s how’s she is looking today from the barn cam.


----------



## Bell acres (Dec 26, 2018)

Bonnie has some changes! She’s definitely sunk in on her sides, looks skinny. And her bag is very firm. Looks like some dried mucus too! Hoping this means she’s getting very close!


----------



## Bell acres (Dec 26, 2018)

No babies yet but no ligaments can be found!!! And her udder, wow!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wowza, she is full. mg:

Happy kidding.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yep. That's a beautiful udder


----------



## Bell acres (Dec 26, 2018)

We have a buck! I’m not sure she is done but passing afterbirth now so I’m going to give her a bit.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Handsome Lad


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I like his color.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, any more?


----------



## Bell acres (Dec 26, 2018)

No, looks like just the one. She’s not letting him nurse but she’s soooo full I think it just hurts. I just milked her down a bit (about 2 quarts) and she looks just as big. I went ahead and fed him from that and will keep trying to get him to attach. She is gentle with him and snuggles and licks him, just won’t let him near to nurse. She would stand for me on the milking table (with bribes) so that’s my next step with him. Any tips on how to get her to stand still for him?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Cutie!! And what a nice udder on mama.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations, what a cute face!

Keep her on the milking stand, start milking, then sneak the kid right in there. Once she realizes if feels good, she will likely let him nurse. 

Once you have done it successfully on the stand a few times (every 2-4 hours) and he has the hang of it, then just halter/tie her but on the ground and see if she will let him.


----------



## Bell acres (Dec 26, 2018)

The milking stand worked! I did have to help him, I think his mouth isn’t quite big enough so he can only get the end of it in his mouth, but that will work itself out as he grows. She still runs when not on the stand, but it will take some practice. Hopefully both with get the hang of it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome news, congrats.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

He is good a looking big guy.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats! beautiful little guy!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How is it going getting the kid nursing on the dam today? I hope the two of them have the hang of it by now!


----------



## Bell acres (Dec 26, 2018)

Definitely better. I did get her to nurse last night down on the ground while I was holding her collar. The baby is still having trouble latching but I’m giving him some extra in a bottle to help. I haven’t seen her run from him today, so I will think we are making progress!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Has he had a dose of selenium and b-complex? Both may help him latch more aggressively. Don't keep him too full with the bottle or he won't be motivated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

